# Minimum temperature for cold smoking bacon?



## dcpac

I apologize if this has been covered before, but is there a minimum temperature for cold smoking bacon?


----------



## DanMcG

I'd have to say...... above freezin,

 Everyone has there opinion, but between 50° and 90°f will do it.


----------



## dcpac

Thanks, I have finally got things together and have the ability to smoke from about 40 degrees which is the temp out side on up to temps way to hot for cold smoking.


----------



## DanMcG

don't forget to share a few pic's with us .


----------



## dcpac

Will do I have 4 slabs of home raised bacon in the smoker now.


----------



## alblancher

+1 with DanMcG


----------



## alblancher

Oh, and welcome to the forum

When you get a minute tell us a bit about yourself.  Lots of nice people on the forum


----------



## dcpac

Quote:


alblancher said:


> Oh, and welcome to the forum
> 
> When you get a minute tell us a bit about yourself.  Lots of nice people on the forum


Done, I put it in the new member section


----------



## SmokinAl

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## mballi3011

As low as you can and still make smoke. For me it's about 75° the way that I do it. Like Dan said anything above freezing will do.


----------



## Bearcarver

DanMcG said:


> I'd have to say...... above freezin,
> 
> Everyone has there opinion, but between 50° and 90°f will do it.




+ another one.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Down here in Florida the hard part is keeping the temp down, especially in the summer. If I have my smoker in the sun in August it will read 100-110 inside temp just sitting there.


----------



## tjohnson

Technically, "Cold Smoking" is smoking at temps under 100°

For cheese, this is very important, because some cheese starts to get soft and melt.

For bacon, I try to keep the temps at 100° or under, but no harm done if you go a little over.

My best bacon was smoked at 12 hours with Apple @ 70°-80°

The cooler the temps, the denser the smoke.

Todd


----------



## dcpac

I ended up smoking it for 12 hours at about 80 degrees. I could have gone down to around 35, which was the outside temp. The reason I was concerned about the temp being to cool is that in the past my system seems to generate a lot of condensation and the bacon has a wet feeling even though I dried it thoroughly to let the pellicle form. Is the kind of wet /moist feeling normal after clod smoking bacon? Attached are pictures of 3 out of the 12 I smoked last night.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great from here!!!!   Real Nice Color!!!

That moist feeling is why I like a little heat with my Bacon---Not much---Just a little.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks awesome!

How about slicing one for us!


----------



## shellbellc

I did a number of bacon throughout last winter and there were times that we had bacon hanging at below freezing temps. Using the ama-z-n smoker box, there was just enough heat from that to keep the bacon from freezing overnight...I believe this prolongs the smoke process though as it took 48+hours to get a good color change, but that was how I judged when it was done, the color change...

Great looking bacon!!


----------



## rich-

When I smok my bacon, I keep my smoker cabinett temp between 90 and 120 degrees


----------



## teeznuts

How many lbs did 12 slabs leave you?


----------



## brae

Well, we are all outa money this Christmas so we each are making something to give to each other.  My sister is the bread maker, me pasta and meat, mom ain't talkin'.  LOL  Anyway, I have what i need to make BBB, High Mountain Seasoning is coming in the mail. 

Question 1:  from what I have been reading: what is pellicle?  I tend to love my famly most of the time and don't want to keill em!

Question 2: I will be using an MES in about 40 degree weather. Plan on setting it at 70 degrees.  Is there a general time frame for smoking. Do you do it by pounds of meat?  Color?? smell (I hope not)??  Is it the longer you smoke the smokier?  What is an average time for min to mod smoked meat.  Will be using a AMNz

Question 3: What types of pellets do you guys use for bacon?  Maple, pecan, apple,  etc

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brae said:


> Well, we are all outa money this Christmas so we each are making something to give to each other.  My sister is the bread maker, me pasta and meat, mom ain't talkin'.  LOL  Anyway, I have what i need to make BBB, High Mountain Seasoning is coming in the mail. After curing, make sure you do a salt-fry-test----Hi Mt can be a little on the salty side.
> 
> Question 1:  from what I have been reading: what is pellicle?  I tend to love my famly most of the time and don't want to keill em! Pellicle is just a dry tacky condition, that the smoke will be able to adhere to. It will not hurt anything--It is your friend.
> 
> Question 2: I will be using an MES in about 40 degree weather. Plan on setting it at 70 degrees.   I don't think you can set an MES below 100˚. If you want to cold smoke, just use your AMAZIN. As long as it keeps it from freezing, your good. Is there a general time frame for smoking. Do you do it by pounds of meat?  Color?? I go by color. When you get a nice reddish brown color, you're good to go!!!   smell (I hope not)??  Is it the longer you smoke the smokier?   IMO--Yes. What is an average time for min to mod smoked meat.  Will be using a AMNz   IMO--6 to 10 hours with a little heat (100˚ to 130˚)----And 12 or more hours with less than 100˚.
> 
> Question 3: What types of pellets do you guys use for bacon?  Maple, pecan, apple,  etc I prefer Hickory, but the others are fine if you like it less smoky, or smoke it longer.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.


Below is a smoke I did that was almost cold smoked. It got a little over 100˚, but no fat was rendered. 

You can follow most of it, and just substitute Hi Mt for my TQ cure. Just make sure you use the proper amount of their cure, going by their cure instructions.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96761/smoked-bacon-step-by-step-with-qview

Hope this helps,

Bear


----------



## brae

Thank you Bear. Your Q views on your bacon have made me soooo hungry.  they look terrific!!!  I will follow your advice.


----------



## i is a moose

Bear is the man!

I can think of more than a few occasions when his experience and insight has been a help to me and others here!

To get all scientifical, a Pellicle is the surface of a meat that has been cured/brined, and dried properly. What this process does is pull proteins, salts, and sugars to the surface of the meat, and creates a perfect "bed" for the smoke to settle into that will allow its particles to pass through the meat via natural biochemical channels.

It's alot of big words, and it's neat stuff to know, but, all we really need to know is that pellicle=deliciousness, no pellicle=disappointment.


----------



## nrich

Bear,
I cured some Irish bacon for 9 or 10 days, built a smoke generator, loaded it with apple chips ('bout what you would get from a sharp chain saw) and I'm trying to cold smoke when it's 0 to -5 degrees outside... am I wasting my time?  I've got a nice ninja smoke coming out the top of my Brinkman Smoke n pit...

Thanks,
NRich


----------



## Bearcarver

nrich said:


> Bear,
> I cured some Irish bacon for 9 or 10 days, built a smoke generator, loaded it with apple chips ('bout what you would get from a sharp chain saw) and I'm trying to cold smoke when it's 0 to -5 degrees outside... am I wasting my time?  I've got a nice ninja smoke coming out the top of my Brinkman Smoke n pit...
> 
> Thanks,
> NRich




Hi Rich,
As long as you can get a few hours of Smoke on that Bacon, without letting it freeze in the mean time, I would say you're NOT wasting your time. Let us know how you do!!

Bear


----------



## nrich

Thanks Bear! I gave it a few more hours of smoke and then sliced it when it was partially frozen.  Came out beautiful!  We fried up a bunch of the scraps from slicing and it is delicious... I want to try a real pork belly next time, but you can't beat pork shoulder for $0.69/lb.  Got Italian sausage, sopressata and irish bacon out of it.

Thanks again,
Rich


----------



## Bearcarver

nrich said:


> Thanks Bear! I gave it a few more hours of smoke and then sliced it when it was partially frozen.  Came out beautiful!  We fried up a bunch of the scraps from slicing and it is delicious... I want to try a real pork belly next time, but you can't beat pork shoulder for $0.69/lb.  Got Italian sausage, sopressata and irish bacon out of it.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Rich




Sounds good!!
However in the future it would be better if you wait to slice it at least 36 to 48 hours after smoking.

LOL---69 cents for Pork Shoulder---Never under $2 around here!!

Bear


----------



## nrich

bearcarver said:


> Sounds good!!
> However in the future it would be better if you wait to slice it at least 36 to 48 hours after smoking.
> 
> LOL---69 cents for Pork Shoulder---Never under $2 around here!!
> 
> Bear


Will do!
Attached is my smoke generator project from New years Day...
Also, did I understand correctly that people cold smoke in sessions? 4-6hrs, then rest for a few in the fridge, then more smoke... etc.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Bearcarver

nrich said:


> Will do!
> Attached is my smoke generator project from New years Day...
> Also, did I understand correctly that people cold smoke in sessions? 4-6hrs, then rest for a few in the fridge, then more smoke... etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich




I don't personally "Cold Smoke" any more.
I warm smoke my Belly Bacon with Smoker Temps between 100° and 130°.
However many of those who Cold Smoke do it in 2 or 3 daily sessions, resting them at night.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

If your cold smoking bacon then the optimum chamber temp is 40 to 90 degrees.
That would be the same for lox. For cheese you would want to stay between 40 and 70 degrees.
Al


----------



## nrich

Thanks Bear & Al!


----------

